# Jack The Ripper



## subcool (Feb 12, 2010)

I shot this set for West Coast Cannabis and IMO there some of my best shots ever!

Still one of our most loved strains
 

Sub


----------



## subcool (Feb 12, 2010)

More shots this time she is seeded making Pandora


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 12, 2010)

wow!!! great photos.... beautiful bud


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 12, 2010)

Holy.... Jack it is.


----------



## ray jay (Feb 13, 2010)

Was looking at this strain earlier. The wife has pain, is this good for pain like discription said? Aslo very nice pics.


----------



## jmansweed (Feb 13, 2010)

Gorgeous Sub Cool


----------



## dioxide (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats the one. The red back drop is great and the resin is incredible. I love that JTR

Peace
Dioxide


----------



## subcool (Feb 13, 2010)

ray jay said:
			
		

> Was looking at this strain earlier. The wife has pain, is this good for pain like discription said? Aslo very nice pics.


Of all our gear I hear the most stories about pain relief from JC and JTR seems to have the ability to calm active nerves but many people swear by it made into tincture for spasms and such.

Sub


----------



## ray jay (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Sub, I think I'll give them a try.


----------



## shortkutz (Feb 23, 2010)

wow


----------



## high before and after (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice Trich balls! I'm jealous!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 7, 2010)

I cant wait to get my JTR goin...  super pics Sub...


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Mar 8, 2010)

After looking at your pics of JTR I can only hope to have a quarter of the frostyness of yours!!!  Your pics are very impressive!!!!!


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 8, 2010)

myPlantsrdank said:


> The next attitude seeds newsletter promo*will be running from 4 am (US time) Friday March 5th - 9am (Us time) Monday march 8th *2010 and is featuring TGA SUBCOOL SEEDS! 3x Jack the ripper & 3x third dimension.AUTOMATICALLY ADDED TO YOU CART WHEN YOU SPEND OVER $25 Attitude Seed Bank



jtr is great for pain thx sub.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

wow, intense frost, very nice indeed


----------

